

The JustDecompile .NET decompiler engine has been open-sourced - jbevain
https://github.com/telerik/JustDecompileEngine

======
exhilaration
How does this compare to dotPeek from JetBrains?
[https://www.jetbrains.com/decompiler/](https://www.jetbrains.com/decompiler/)

~~~
felickz2
Much better for newer features... for async/await dotpeek would show state
machine ( which was actually cool to see), but JustDecompile would actually
show me async await in decompiled code.

ALSO, coolest feature is decompile to csproj ... very nice ;)

~~~
ttrashh
I had the opposite experience. DotPeek created much better code. using
statements were decompiled as usings, JustDecompile produced try/finally
blocks.

------
taco_emoji
[http://ilspy.net/](http://ilspy.net/) is what I generally use. Functionally
modeled after .NET Reflector.

------
userbinator
A .NET decompiler written in .NET: I bet "let's try it on itself!" was not an
uncommon thought among its users already.

It wasn't this one, but years ago I remember using a decompiler to look
through things like the system libraries and the (relatively few) apps written
in it at the time, and it was quite interesting how much metadata was
available (if it hadn't been obfuscated). I think it's fun and enlightening to
take things apart, see how they work, and modify them, so that aspect of .NET
really appealed to me, but I still prefer native code for its efficiency and
succinctness...

~~~
frik
Before Minecraft, there was "Infiniminer" \- a decompiler was involved:

Zachtronics discontinued development of the game less than a month after its
first release as the result of its source code leak. As Barth had not
obfuscated the C# .NET source code of the game, it was decompiled and
extracted from the binaries. Hackers modified the code to make mods, but also
started making clients that would target vulnerabilities in the game as well
as build incompatible game forks that fragmented its user base. Barth, who was
making the game for free, then lost interest and dropped the project, as
development of the game had become too difficult.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zachary_Barth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zachary_Barth)

"Proto-MineCraft Abandoned Due To Epic Error" article:
[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/01/20/proto-
minecraft-a...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/01/20/proto-minecraft-
abandoned-due-to-epic-error/)

The Minecraft mods-support relies on a decompiler too:
[http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Programs_and_editors/Minecraf...](http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Programs_and_editors/Minecraft_Coder_Pack)

~~~
emodendroket
Is it really an "epic error" to allow someone to see the source code of your
program?

~~~
frik
It's the headline of the rockpapershotgun.com article, that's simply their
writing style. I added quote around the title, to make it clear that it's the
articles title and not my opinion.

~~~
emodendroket
Sorry, I realize that; I just take issue with their claim.

------
ThinkBeat
With the release of Roslyn wont writing things like these be a lot easier?

------
DevKoala
This tool helped a lot back then. I would also use DotPeek.

